# DIY easycarbo?



## fish.com1 (5 Apr 2009)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone makes there own diy easylife easycarbo, or knows how to, using dry powders?

Cheers


----------



## George Farmer (5 Apr 2009)

I know of a couple of hobbyists that make their own.

This link may help - http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/foru ... excel.html


----------



## ceg4048 (6 Apr 2009)

Yeah, but try not to kill yourself. This stuff is highly toxic...  

Cheers,


----------



## Antoni (6 Apr 2009)

It is very easy to make it.Basically this is Glutaraldehide and you just need to make 2,5% solution.You can get 500 mls of the 50 % solution from here: http://www.merck-chemicals.co.uk/  and dilute it with 19 parts RO water  you will get 10 l of 2,5 % solution.
Yes it is toxic, so you need to be careful with it!

Regards


----------



## plantbrain (8 Apr 2009)

AE is going to carry their own version of it.
Should be quite a bit cheaper.
Ask them.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## fish.com1 (8 Apr 2009)

Thanks everyone. Sam's beaten me to asking AE.


----------



## Themuleous (8 Apr 2009)




----------

